# HD6970 Flex wozu Dual Bios?



## the.hai (9. Januar 2012)

Hey ich habe die oben genannte Karte und dort ist dieser Umschalter von 1 auf 2 vorhanden.

Was bewirkt er?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (9. Januar 2012)

Hallo
Das bedeutet das sie zwei BIOS Bausteine hat, ist ein Sicherheitsmechanismus für ambitionierte Übertakter.
Also falls man übertakten will inklusive BIOS Mod, und dies schief geht also das man das BIOS schrottet hat man noch ein zweites BIOS als Sicherheit und die Karte funktioniert weiterhin.
Man kann auch ein BIOS auf Standard Werte halten und das Zweite für Benches verwenden.
Mfg


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Januar 2012)

In der Karte sin 2 Settings gespeichert, mit dem Schalter kann man die Taktraten und Spannung erhöhen die nach einem Neustart wirksam werden.


----------



## Sapphiretech (9. Januar 2012)

Die Karte verfügt über zwei Bios-Bausteine. Der Schalter bietet dir die Möglichkeit zwischen den beiden Bausteinen zu wechseln.
Das erste Bios läuft mit 880/2.750 MHz, das zweite mit 930/2.750 MHz. Beim zweite ist die Spannung etwas angehoben worden, was für bessere OC-Ergebnisse sorgt.

Das erste Bios dient als Backup. Das zweite könntest du ändern und neu auf die Karte flashen.


Liebe Grüße


----------



## the.hai (9. Januar 2012)

also müsste ich bei einem umschalten geänderte leistunfgswerte in GPU Z sehen, das wird nachher mal probiert.


----------



## ViP94 (9. Januar 2012)

Erst wenn du auch ein anderes bios aufgespielt hast.
Ab werk sollten beide gleich sein


----------



## the.hai (9. Januar 2012)

hmmm, sieht so aus.

hab ketzte mal von 1auf2 geschaltet während er aus war. hab jetzte aber auch nur 880mhz aufm kern also scheint es nur ein stumpfes dualbios zu sein, ohne oc bios ja?


----------



## Sapphiretech (9. Januar 2012)

Kleiner Fehler meinerseits. Die normale Flex hat zwei identische Bios.
Die HD 6970 Flex BF3 hat ein schnelleres Bios an Board. 


Grüße


----------



## the.hai (9. Januar 2012)

ach da gibs wirklich noch nen unterschied?

dachte da liegt nur noch nen bf3 serial inner packung 

war ja bei meiner 6870 dirt3 auch nicht anders....


----------



## the.hai (23. Januar 2012)

nächste frage: die 6970 Flex ist doch im Referenzdesign oder? weil ich überlege wegen ner WaKü und wäre es von Vorteil zu wissen


----------



## Sapphiretech (23. Januar 2012)

Die Sapphire Radeon HD 6970 Flex nutzt nicht das Referenzdesign von AMD.

Ich habe dir mal mal zwei Bilder in den Anhang gepackt. Zum einen ein Bild der Ref. Karte (Quelle: Computerbase) und zum anderen eins der HD 6970 Flex (Quelle: overclockersclub.com).
Laut EK Waterblocks Datenbank sollte aber der "_EK-FC6970 V2_" passen.

*Edit: *Dieser Wasserkühler soll laut EK Datenbank passen: Klick mich!


Grüße


----------



## the.hai (23. Januar 2012)

cool, so ein support bei fragestellungen find ich klasse. oder ermutigt ihr nur, damit ihr keine garantieansprüche meinerseits mehr haben könnt? 

nene, scherz beiseite. aber zur garantie, ist diese dann komplett futsch uoder nur bei nachweislig unsachgemäßer montage?


----------



## Sapphiretech (24. Januar 2012)

Lass es mich so sage:

_Grundsätzlich wird der Kühlerwechsel nicht geduldet, aber er lässt sich nur schwer nachprüfen, wenn die Karte mit Original-Lüfter zu uns eingeschickt wird.
Wird von uns oder dem Distributor bei dem die Karte erworben wurde festgestellt, dass der Defekt durch den Kühlerwechsel verursacht wurde, kann eine weitere Bearbeitung abgelehnt werden._


Liebe Grüße


----------



## the.hai (25. Januar 2012)

Wenn man also den Wechsel handwerklich korrekt ausführt besteht kein Problem. Das klingt soweit ganz gut.


----------

